# Help with Cat Throwing Up



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay so we have this cat whose probably upwards of 12-14, he could be older. We believe he has hyperthyroidism, but it hasn't been diagnosed. We are absolutely unable to get a vet because it is Thanksgiving tomorrow and none are open. He has been throwing up yellow-green vomit occasionally all day. 

I'm wondering if anyone has any advice for how to help him. All the information I can get online tells me to get a vet. Very helpful. I'm just looking for maybe some supportive care I can give him to help get him through this. I think he's probably throwing up bile. I read that actually feeding him might help to lower bile production, but he's not interested in eating anything. Should we try to force feed him? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I’m sorry you’re going through this!

First, make sure that there’s no obstruction in his throat. Something like a string can get hooked on a tooth and irritate their throat.

There are many issues that come to mind. Have there been any other health concerns before this started happening? You mentioned hyperthyroidism, so I’m assuming he’s been losing weight?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, he's been having weight loss and he usually has an insatiable apatite, but has wanted nothing to do with food today. We've been feeding him more wet food and a higher protein diet because we learned that that can help. His digestion has been a lot better recently and he was completely normal yesterday. It started this morning he's not throwing up constantly, but it's every few hours.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know if it will help, but you can use canned cat food, or baby food (turkey, chicken). Scoop a little onto your finger and drag your finger along the roof of the mouth so that the teeth scrape it off your finger. The food should stick to the roof of his mouth. That will get some food into him. How is he today?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He seems to be throwing up less than he was yesterday and he's looking a little more interested in water today than he was. We are going to syringe him some pedialyte because we are worried about him being dehydrated. That's good advice on how to get him some food we'll probably try that, thanks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would definitely mix some canned food with hot water and do some syringe feeding. Not eating for 2 days can really harm cats and it's also difficult for them to begin eating again after having stopped. Syringe feeding can make all the difference. Fingers crossed you can get a diagnosis tomorrow and he begins feeling better!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Good news. He actually ate some canned food when we offered it to him. We are going to offer it to him every hour and see how it goes. He hasn't thrown up since last night so fingers crossed!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We really think he's doing better. He's keeping down the canned food we are feeding him and he's drinking and he just looks better.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is he peeing ok? Or is he in and out of the litter box continually? They can get stones like goats. That is a true emergency. Hopefully, he is better by now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Yesterday by the fourth meal we offered him he started chowing the canned food and seemed like he would have kept eating if we had allowed him to. This morning he's out and about looking for us to feed him. He's clearly on his way back to being normal. We've seen him pee in the litterbox at normal intervals and he's meowing when we talk to him like he usually does. He still isn't a 100% his usual boisterous self, but he's is improving everyday. Thanks again you guys. :hug:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good to hear he is so much better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad he is better! Maybe he ate a bad mouse! (just kidding)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I actually checked with my vet. Cats normally behave this way when they have devoured a venomous insect or some form of man made poison. The bile is usually the liver and kidneys cleaning it out.
Sometimes they recover with no damage but depending on the amount ingested it can be very severe.
I am glad your baby has recovered so well.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Tanya said:


> I actually checked with my vet. Cats normally behave this way when they have devoured a venomous insect or some form of man made poison. The bile is usually the liver and kidneys cleaning it out.
> Sometimes they recover with no damage but depending on the amount ingested it can be very severe.
> I am glad your baby has recovered so well.


Thank you so much, Tanya. We just don't know what he could have eaten that made this happen. We are very careful with not leaving human food around and I can't imagine any chemicals or such he could have gotten into, but he is prone to trying to eat anything that remotely resembles food, so maybe that's what happened.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I glad your baby is doing better. We have had several cats that have trouble with eating bad things in the past. Two did this same thing and are completely better. But we found out that the third (his name was Thomas) who was very old, had kidney failure and that’s why he was throwing up. 
I’m sure your boy doesn’t have that though, or he wouldn’t be eating and drinking. I’m happy that he’s better!!


----------



## Darleen (Apr 11, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Okay so we have this cat whose probably upwards of 12-14, he could be older. We believe he has hyperthyroidism, but it hasn't been diagnosed. We are absolutely unable to get a vet because it is Thanksgiving tomorrow and none are open. He has been throwing up yellow-green vomit occasionally all day.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any advice for how to help him. All the information I can get online tells me to get a vet. Very helpful. I'm just looking for maybe some supportive care I can give him to help get him through this. I think he's probably throwing up bile. I read that actually feeding him might help to lower bile production, but he's not interested in eating anything. Should we try to force feed him? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

So glad your cat is doing better!!

It definitely wouldn’t hurt to do some blood work and see if kidney failure is a possibility. My boy was diagnosed almost 3 years ago. Vomiting and weight loss were the first symptoms we got.

Luckily, we caught it early and put him on a low protein diet. He’s still doing well. I’m hoping to get another year with him! He turns 16 this upcoming spring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear the cat is better.


----------

